# 1/12 RC '64 Impala made by Maisto



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks to Bigg's I received this great looking Maisto 1/12 RC '64 Impala!
It's truly is an excellent designed car...it feels like a supersized model kit version with all the nice details.

I swapped wheels and now it rolls on my scratch build Jaytons...looks way better.
I'm going to work on new wheels soon with see thru spokes and knock offs to go along and they will be less cheesy named J-wires... :biggrin: 
I'm going to convert this car into a convertible hopper/ dancer. The installed PCB has some minor modding potential so maybe I will swap pcb's.

Thanks very much Bigg's and Beto for taking care of the money transfer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's a sweet looking car..way better then the radioshack version for sure!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow your right, designed great, beautiful!


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

nicley detailed


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good job J :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i saw that at target.... i almost got one. but they were like $65.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, the price is iinda steep running from $65 up to $79,95. I got mine for less. :biggrin: Hope the price will drop soon...I wanna have a fleet of those ! :biggrin: 

The insides look very clean as well by the way lot's of modding potential.


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

J  , I just picked up a Candy Apple Red one for Nicholas and I want a set of Jaytons for it. Nicholas feels the wheels that came with it should be on his Caddy Donk. Please pm me on price to purchase a set. Thanks, beto


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

post a pic of the inside :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 23 2006, 07:36 PM~6811819
> *post a pic of the inside :cheesy:
> *



x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nothing really special under the hood...just your regular RC setup but it is done quite clean.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

da hell da hell yeah thats pimp J great job on those scratch built wires


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx man! Can't wait to get this ride lifted!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 24 2006, 01:05 AM~6813503
> *Nothing really special under the hood...just your regular RC setup but it is done quite clean.
> *


i just wnna see how clean


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw those at target, do they have hydraulics or anything?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

swing that bitch!!!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought a '63 Impala at walmart for $15.00 clearance
made by lindberg, 1/18 scale, full function radio control car, nice
plataform but could use a better paint job.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn J that thing looks good. Way better than the old radio shack ones. 

Now whens them Jaytons going on sale. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 24 2006, 03:37 AM~6813923
> *I saw those at target, do they have hydraulics or anything?
> *


Nope, it's just a regular RC car so I need to build a scratch setup that wil enable the car to swang... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

well keep us posted bro, your pics are always a big help!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I WAS GONA GET 1 TO WHEN I SEEN IT THOSE R NICE ...............JAYTONS HAHAH I LIKE THAT


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 24 2006, 04:21 PM~6816450
> *Nope, it's just a regular RC car so I need to build a scratch setup that wil enable the car to swang... :biggrin:
> *


Nice. You doing a full FBSS?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 25 2006, 01:00 AM~6819496
> *Nice. You doing a full FBSS?
> *


I'm not completely sure ...on the one hand it's cool to work with the electronics that are in the car already..but on the other it will have less functionality (lift the rear and hop the front..having more functions on this setup will handicap this ride to much...3 stage switching= drive only/no drive -dance only/ drive-no steering-lift rear- hop). 
Perhaps I will go out and buy a good 6 channel remote to make the car perform all the moves.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Did a little research on the chip that's inside and when you loose the RC light on/off functionality you are left with 4 extra functions this means you bascially have a 4 channel radio and that is enough to make the car do all the moves.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait to see it j


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

hehehe my girlfriend bought me the same car except it's candy apple red. Costed $79.95 CDN at Zellers. They did go on sale at one point for $59.95

My girlfriend saw me staring at in and she said she would buy it for me if I really wanted it. HELL YEAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Dec 27 2006, 02:35 PM~6837221
> *hehehe my girlfriend bought me the same car except it's candy apple red. Costed $79.95 CDN at Zellers. They did go on sale at one point for $59.95
> 
> My girlfriend saw me staring at in and she said she would buy it for me if I really wanted it. HELL YEAH!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's prolly the refurbished Radio Shack RC Impala you got. The Maisto car looks totally better and comes in a 2 tone and liqued blue color scheme.


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Nope! It's the Maisto. It has the Bellagio wheels and it comes in a G-Ridez box. Mine is identical to yours. The other colour that I have seen here is the two tone white and orange. It's hard to find the candy apple red.

BTW when are you sending me a set of wheels? LOL


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

just got one a few days ago for 30 bucks brand new the orange and white now i need some deep dish jaytons


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Exacltty my thoughts! I want some deeper dish ones too. All I can see they are in the making.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 25 2006, 06:14 AM~6820313
> *I'm not completely sure ...on the one hand it's cool to work with the electronics that are in the car already..but on the other it will have less functionality (lift the rear and hop the front..having more functions on this setup will handicap this ride to much...3 stage switching= drive only/no drive -dance only/ drive-no steering-lift rear- hop).
> Perhaps I will go out and buy a good 6 channel remote to make the car perform all the moves.
> *


Jevries, you're a damn genious, do it big! You've already done the amazing enough, I say go all out on it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 7 2007, 09:54 PM~7204708
> *Jevries, you're a damn genious, do it big! You've already done the amazing enough, I say go all out on it.
> *



Thanx bro! I think I will just do that!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Dec 28 2006, 10:01 AM~6843736
> *Nope! It's the Maisto. It has the Bellagio wheels and it comes in a G-Ridez box. Mine is identical to yours. The other colour that I have seen here is the two tone white and orange. It's hard to find the candy apple red.
> 
> BTW when are you sending me a set of wheels? LOL
> *


I FOUND THE RED ONE AT WALMART, MY DISTRIBTOR CARRIES THE ORANGE/WHITE AND THE BLUE ONE. HE TOLD ME THE RED CANDY ONE IS A WALMART EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 7 2007, 10:05 PM~7204838
> *I FOUND THE RED ONE AT WALMART, MY DISTRIBTOR CARRIES THE ORANGE/WHITE AND THE BLUE ONE. HE TOLD ME THE RED CANDY ONE IS A WALMART EXCLUSIVE.
> *


Aha, I see...I couldn't find any pics or info on the Maisto website...perhaps the Wallmart website has a picture of it.

I met this Thai car painter over here from Car Dance lowrider shop Bangkok he's going to do a patterned paintjob for me for free...really, really cool.
It's very cool to see these guys over here working on their rides..they use anything they can get their hands on and import second hand hydro stuff either from the US or Japan...which is still quite expensive considering the money the are making over here.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, I haven't been doing nothing the last 6 months so here's a sneak peak of how this ride comes along.

I used the original remote and receiver since it has 7 extra, unused, functions like for instance 3 speeds
which is by the way very easy to modify on the controler.









It lays all the way and the chassis has a few mm. left to make it able to drive in this position.

Problem is that during a demo at the Bangkok Custom Carshow I fried the PCB...so I have decided to get rid of it all 
and finally buy myself some good RC pro equipment to make this ride work like I had invisioned...propotional driving
that is and with the option of a fully decorated interior.











I rebuild the chassis and used a differential gearbox this is very much needed since the trunk area is 
where most of the weight is. I created trailing arms and the car basically performs and looks like the real thing 
while dancing it side2side.









Powerballs and trailing arms.

It has a super high torque hopping motor and also features a suspension with coil springs...it does help quite 
a bit it gives it more bounce.









Threewheel with the rear axle being tweaked inside like a real ride.










New smaller wheels are being designed and hopefully it gets a paintjob soon.

Ennjoy!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

where's the video!!! lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn j thats some sick shit right there,hella badass......:thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 10:04 AM~8233532
> *where's the video!!! lol
> *


Don't have any footage yet, still have to remove the original PCB and wires.
I have some shots from the Bangkok Carshow but only dance style no hopping and or driving action...it was fried.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2007, 12:48 PM~8233746
> *Don't have any footage yet, still have to remove the original PCB and wires.
> I have some shots from the Bangkok Carshow but only dance style no hopping and or driving action...it was fried.
> *


Congrats man looks like the real thing. Now when do they go on shelves. :biggrin: How did you make the powerballs?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks pretty damn good. finally got an update on something from you, its been half a year since the last  is that thing runnin 2 7.2's?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks guys!
The powerballs are just ball linkages used on RC cars..but then again they are powerballs!
Car runs on two 9,6V batteries but I guess one will be swapped for a 7,2V for driving and steering and lifting. The hopping is done by a 9,6V battery.

I have more updates soon...uuhhh.. let me shut up right now... :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang thats cool man I wish i had one!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I will try to have it finished for the LRM Las Vegas show so I can show it to you guys.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8237215
> *I will try to have it finished for the LRM Las Vegas show so I can show it to you guys.
> *


THE 64 IS LOOKING GOOD J. 
DON'T LOOK NOTHING LIKE WHEN I SENT IT TO YOU. ANY WORD ON THEM RIM'S YET. YOU KNOW I NEED A SET. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2007, 11:11 PM~8237230
> *THE 64 IS LOOKING GOOD J.
> DON'T LOOK NOTHING LIKE WHEN I SENT IT TO YOU.  ANY WORD ON THEM RIM'S YET.  YOU KNOW I NEED A SET.
> *


Thanks man! Mario from Imperials C.C. is working on the wheels, I have a chat with him this weekend to see how things are coming along.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NO RUSH HOMIE...I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT WAY IM GOING WITH MINE YET. I WAS THINKING OF MAKING ANOTHER LARGE SCALE MODEL SINCE IT'S SO CLEAN.. I WILL SCRATCH BUILD ALL THE UNDER CARRAGE , SUSP, MOTOR, AND FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR, AND ADD A COSTUM PAINT JOB WITH FULL MURAL'S. IT WILL BE ONE OF A KIND. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2007, 11:17 PM~8237256
> *NO RUSH HOMIE...I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT WAY IM GOING WITH MINE YET.  I WAS THINKING OF MAKING ANOTHER LARGE SCALE MODEL SINCE IT'S SO CLEAN.. I WILL SCRATCH BUILD ALL THE UNDER CARRAGE , SUSP, MOTOR, AND FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR,  AND ADD A COSTUM PAINT JOB WITH FULL MURAL'S. IT WILL BE ONE OF A KIND. :biggrin:
> *


That's a tight idea!..and a lot of work... :biggrin: 
I'm going for a simple paintjob with patterns since these RC rides gets damaged pretty quickly. The BeSwitched car has quite some "spiderwire" cracks sucks bigtime.

By the way it's pretty easy to give this ride the 3 speed option...you need to solder up 3 pushbuttons on the remote. If you wanna know I can explain.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2007, 11:23 PM~8237286
> *That's a tight idea!..and a lot of work... :biggrin:
> I'm going for a simple paintjob with patterns since these RC rides gets damaged pretty quickly. The BeSwitched car has quite some "spiderwire" cracks sucks bigtime.
> 
> ...


THAT WILL BE COOL ...WE WILL TALK SOON. I GOT A FEW OF THESE RIDE'S AND IF YOU CAN HOOK ME ONE UP, I WILL BE SENDING YOU A FEW. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I will post a simple tutorial on the 3 speed thing soon.
Hook one up with a working chassis like mine you mean? sorry bro, It's too much work and I have so much to do already.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 12:30 AM~8237311
> *I will post a simple tutorial on the 3 speed thing soon.
> *


please do i think a few of us are inspired by the way this one looks. at least i am.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 02:30 AM~8237311
> *I will post a simple tutorial on the 3 speed thing soon.
> Hook one up with a working chassis like mine  you mean? sorry bro, It's too much work and I have so much to do already.
> *


man ill start doin ur work for you.. u send me the parts and the cars, and a car to go off of and ill get it all done for you.. but i want a cut..  and u think a 1/10 body would be to big for it, i seen a lexan 1/10th scale 64 impala, itll prolly be lighter than the body you got now, plus the paint wont get scratched away cuz u paint from the inside


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 5 2007, 12:29 AM~8237560
> *man ill start doin ur work for you.. u send me the parts and the cars, and a car to go off of and ill get it all done for you.. but i want a cut..    and u think a 1/10 body would be to big for it, i seen a lexan 1/10th scale 64 impala, itll prolly be lighter than the body you got now, plus the paint wont get scratched away cuz u paint from the inside
> *


Hehehe...your Chinese? :biggrin: 
The Big '64 is has the Lexan body you refering to and your indeed right it is better for cars like these but the detail and proportions are terrible.  
I've tried lexan paint on a styrene spoon and layed a coat normal clear on it...didn't work...lexan paint has a bit of that "rubber" feel.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 03:42 AM~8237616
> *Hehehe...your Chinese? :biggrin:
> The Big '64 is has the Lexan body you refering to and your indeed right it is better for cars like these but the detail and proportions are terrible.
> I've tried lexan paint on a styrene spoon and layed a coat normal clear on it...didn't work...lexan paint has a bit of that "rubber" feel.
> *


i will be chinese for a few, but remember i want a cut  :biggrin: 

yea, but id think it would be more durable than a painted plastic body.. hows the big 64 holding up paint wise.. does it function better with the less weight, cuz id think 2 of them big batts in the 1/12 and the body and everything else is alot of weight and would hold it down from full back bumper hopping, but maybe not since ur using so many volts on it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The opposite is true.
Like real hopper cars most of the weight lays in the trunk, the batteries. Same goes for my scaled rides the 2 battery packs in the trunk make it ideal to get that big fat backbumper hittin' hop. I even have to give the line less slack because it hits so hard that the front slams back...the less slack the longer the line wil hold because it has less friction and rubbing.

By the way here's the diagram on how to get 4 speed control from the *REMOTE/TRANSMITTER*

It's very easy to do but one thing though...I've notice on my RC ride that they connected the forward/backward trigger wrongly..meaning that when you've connected the speed0 and speed1 the car has the 4 speeds only in reverse and 3 speeds forward.
Just switch the wires on the transmitters trigger and on the cars drive motor.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

here's a pic of how our appartments bedroom looked like...and me working on some electronics stuff...pain in the ass.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 10:57 PM~8245225
> *here's a pic of how our appartments bedroom looked like...and me working on some electronics stuff...pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MUSIC ARE YOU LISTENING TOO.?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it was Kasabian...British band...but then again my MP3 player is like a jukebox there's so many different music I listen too.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 11:11 PM~8245307
> *I think it was Kasabian...British band...but then again my MP3 player is like a jukebox there's so many different music I listen too.
> *


I HEAR YOU. MY HOMIE DOWNLOADED 30,000 SONG'S ON MINE FROM COUNTRY TO ACID ROCK...SO IT'S GOT IT ALL EVEN PEOPLE I NEVER HEARD OF.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8245333
> *I HEAR YOU.  MY HOMIE DOWNLOADED 30,000 SONG'S ON MINE FROM COUNTRY TO ACID ROCK...SO IT'S GOT IT ALL EVEN PEOPLE I NEVER HEARD OF.
> *


It's one of those ways to keep your mind flexible and creative... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

J, could you answer why when i use my soldering gun my solder doesnt like to stick or stay in place half the time.. is it the gun or the solder? the solder is pretty old, like 6 years old, i had a big ass roll and still havent gone through it all, should i just get a new gun and solder or what? cuz urs looks pretty burnt out like mine but mine looks a little worse, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 5 2007, 11:23 PM~8245390
> *J, could you answer why when i use my soldering gun my solder doesnt like to stick or stay in place half the time.. is it the gun or the solder? the solder is pretty old, like 6 years old, i  had a big ass roll and still havent gone through it all, should i just get a new gun and solder or what? cuz urs looks pretty burnt out like mine but mine looks a little worse, lol
> *


YOU NEED THE ACID FLUX..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:25 AM~8245397
> *YOU NEED THE ACID FLUX..
> *


is that the kind of solder i need.. i looked on both the ones i got, and none say acid flux on them, maybe thats the problem.. does it melt easy too?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8245419
> *is that the kind of solder i need.. i looked on both the ones i got, and none say acid flux on them, maybe thats the problem.. does it melt easy too?
> *


IT'S A LIL BOTTLE OF LIQUID ACID.. IT CLEAN'S THE SURFACE REAL NICE SO THE SOLDER WILL STICK.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:30 AM~8245442
> *IT'S A LIL BOTTLE OF LIQUID ACID.. IT CLEAN'S THE SURFACE REAL NICE SO THE SOLDER WILL STICK.
> *


ooo.. so i just put a drop on where i want to solder, than just solder away.. im sure i need some new solder too, ill prolly go pick some of them up when i have something i need to solder next.. it took mine like 30 mins to get a wire to stick on my r/c motor yesterday.. it kept rolling right off, kinda pissed me off.. but back to the topic  thanks biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8245455
> *ooo.. so i just put a drop on where i want to solder, than just solder away.. im sure i need some new solder too, ill prolly go pick some of them up when i have something i need to solder next.. it took mine like 30 mins to get a wire to stick on my r/c motor yesterday.. it kept rolling right off, kinda pissed me off.. but back to the topic   thanks biggs
> *


N/P HOMIE.  
Most metals will react with oxygen in the air -- particularly so if the metal is heated. 
Soldering flux is formulated to remove a film of oxides from the metal and make the 
solder and metal more able to dissolve in each other. Of course, the flux cannot 
remove significant corrosion. That is why it is important to burnish the copper 
surface with something like clean steel wool before the flux is applied and soldering 
commenced. As you may know, it is wise to heat the metal to be soldered (not the solder 
itself) and then apply the solder and allow it to melt on contact with the pre-heated 
metal. Soldering flux is just a safe, convenient acid for dissolving the oxide skin off the metal 
you want your solder to wet well. Also dissolves oxide off the liquid solder, making it 
less crusty and therefore more shiny.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:34 AM~8245469
> *N/P HOMIE.
> Most metals will react with oxygen in the air -- particularly so if the metal is heated.
> Soldering flux is formulated to remove a film of oxides from the metal and make the
> ...


i knew the steel wool part and the rest, just not the acid.. im gonna have to get that stuff for sure tho.. i get more mad than happy about the solder job, they look like shit, now i might be able to clean it all up :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S HOW I DO ALL MY STUFF. IT COME'S OUT NICE AND SMOOTH.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:41 AM~8245504
> *THAT'S HOW I DO ALL MY STUFF.  IT COME'S OUT NICE AND SMOOTH.
> 
> 
> ...


see, i tried doing stuff like that, but it wouldnt hold nothin, now i know why, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE J!!!!!! Your the fuckin man!!! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 03:03 AM~8245628
> *VERY NICE J!!!!!!  Your the fuckin man!!!  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think you mean soldering electronic parts right? In that case NEVER USE FLUX!
it will basically destroy you components.
Flux works excellent on jobs like the ones Bigg's discibes soldering rods and that kind of stuff.

On the iron itself: I bought myself a new one, a very good one I might add BUT they put this coating on the tips which is suposed to be there to make your soldering experience a pleasant one and it wil make the tip last longer....
I can tell you...: Sand/file off this coating..it sucks bigtime...at least that is my experience. The solder won't stick, and soldering wires in place is horror.
I use a 25Watt soldering iron for my electronics stuff nd place it on the parts for a sec. or 2.
Good luck!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 12:08 AM~8245651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh...that's a fucking dog...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 01:23 AM~8245390
> *J, could you answer why when i use my soldering gun my solder doesnt like to stick or stay in place half the time.. is it the gun or the solder? the solder is pretty old, like 6 years old, i  had a big ass roll and still havent gone through it all, should i just get a new gun and solder or what? cuz urs looks pretty burnt out like mine but mine looks a little worse, lol
> *


It sounds to me like a cold joint. You need to heat up your surfaces you are soldering. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_376_solder-wires.html


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN J
That looks real serious right there. Its always cool to see your work :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 6 2007, 04:35 AM~8246375
> *It sounds to me like a cold joint. You need to heat up your surfaces you are soldering.
> http://www.ehow.com/how_376_solder-wires.html
> *


Excellent how to, epecially the tinning of the tip..gonna try it later on.  

Thanks DNitrus!! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 12:08 AM~8245651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


down doggie!!
down!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 12:08 AM~8245651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA!!!! :rofl: :loco:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 6 2007, 07:35 AM~8246375
> *It sounds to me like a cold joint. You need to heat up your surfaces you are soldering.
> http://www.ehow.com/how_376_solder-wires.html
> *


i think i just need a new tip or gun..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's a bunch of pics of the finished ride, well it's basically never finished I always try to incorperate new stuff. It's going to get an interior soon and the next ride will be a convertible.
It's my favorite model car because it's capable of doing most tricks and it performs really well.









Swapped the original RC stuff for pro stuff which makes things work
a bit easier although many of the components need to be tweaked
like servo's and transmitter. Everything works proportional which
is way better than before.
















Cylinders and coil over setup although I locked the springs down since
it keeps the car at max height and creates a better hop.
New wire wheels created by using 2 different wheels and airplane
tire to give a bit more of that skinny tire look.








Fisrt of my full function RC cars that can go side2side..so this one
basically is really full function!

















The springs work really good for making the car hop better. Next to 
thing to do is install the A-arm suspension which will make even better
use of the springs. I added LED lights all around.








Backbumper within two hops!








The car as it is now locks up higher in the rear than in this pic.
This is with the switch in the middle position.
























Three wheel with ease!
















Backbumper baby!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: hno: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I WANT A SET OF THOSE TIRES AND RIMS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT THING IS SICK BRO :0 :0 :0 
2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOVE HOW YOU WORK YOUR MAGIC


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 24 2008, 09:59 AM~10241585
> *I WANT A SET OF THOSE TIRES AND RIMS
> *


x2 but the car to :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

WTB. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats sick JEVRIES , str8 badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats fuckin sweet!! how much??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx guys!
I'm working on the wheels and tires.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks great bro thanx for showing the goods lol......... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

whne can we get that ....
and when can i see the vid ? or is it on your site now ,, ima check.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats badass J. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that is so badass :worship:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

oh my god that is so friggin tight im just speechless j i mean just that things is colder then a polar bears toenail. you need to sale these.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx Guys! bigpoppa shot a couple of videos and there's one on my Hyves page...something similar to Myspace:

Scroll down on the page.  
JEVRIES HYVES PAGE


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2008, 01:15 AM~10248429
> *Thanx Guys! bigpoppa shot a couple of videos and there's one on my Hyves page...something similar to Myspace:
> 
> Scroll down on the page.
> ...


you are god!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i have to say you are the best builder of lowrider model hydraulics out there... keep up the good work..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx guys! It's going to be better and better!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 24 2008, 06:23 AM~10241301
> *Here's a bunch of pics of the finished ride, well it's basically never finished I always try to incorperate new stuff. It's going to get an interior soon and the next ride will be a convertible.
> It's my favorite model car because it's capable of doing most tricks and it performs really well.
> 
> ...


sick stuff man... can't wait to see whats next


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

man you should teach a class on this hydro shit . great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe who knows I'm going to make a DVD on RC lowriders, but first let me finish volume one of Lock&Hop.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 28 2008, 03:43 PM~10278533
> *Maybe who knows I'm going to make a DVD on RC lowriders, but first let me finish volume one of Lock&Hop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10278533
> *Maybe who knows I'm going to make a DVD on RC lowriders, but first let me finish volume one of Lock&Hop.
> *


 :biggrin: coming out spring. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang! Is it spring already? Looking outside it doesn't seem that way.... :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 24 2008, 10:23 AM~10241301
> *Here's a bunch of pics of the finished ride, well it's basically never finished I always try to incorperate new stuff. It's going to get an interior soon and the next ride will be a convertible.
> It's my favorite model car because it's capable of doing most tricks and it performs really well.
> 
> ...


NICE LOWLOW GOOD CLEAN HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 10:57 PM~8245225
> *here's a pic of how our appartments bedroom looked like...and me working on some electronics stuff...pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> ...


damn J you build some of the most radica lowrider cars man i wish i could build them, but i'm in the computer field so i am triyng to design a computer program that lets you plug a model lowrider dance into you computer usb port and control it with the program. its going to take awhile though i have the framework for the program done but still needs alot of work. ttyl have a good one


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 01:52 AM~10281797
> *Dang! Is it spring already? Looking outside it doesn't seem that way.... :biggrin:
> *


yup ,came up fast. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Mar 29 2008, 05:13 AM~10282510
> *damn J you build some of the most radica lowrider cars man i wish i could build them, but i'm in the computer field so i am triyng to design a computer program that lets you plug a model lowrider dance into you computer usb port and control it with the program. its going to take awhile though i have the framework for the program done but still needs alot of work. ttyl have a good one
> *


I would definitly go for such an item! :thumbsup: I wrote the idea down some time ago but I have no clue how to do the programming stuff so I didn't do anything with it...but yeah if you can do programming do it man!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 29 2008, 05:19 AM~10282516
> *yup ,came up fast. :biggrin:
> *


We just had a white easter!...first time in my life...so spring over here is far away... :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Mar 29 2008, 06:13 AM~10282510
> *damn J you build some of the most radica lowrider cars man i wish i could build them, but i'm in the computer field so i am triyng to design a computer program that lets you plug a model lowrider dance into you computer usb port and control it with the program. its going to take awhile though i have the framework for the program done but still needs alot of work. ttyl have a good one
> *


Wow, that's a pretty original and awesome idea. I can't wait for that one if it ends up working. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You should check some forums I came across a couple of guys who do lot's of cool stuff with USB aplications..for instance the missile launcher derived from one those online projects.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 10:53 AM~10283623
> *You should check some forums I came across a couple of guys who do lot's of cool stuff with USB aplications..for instance the missile launcher derived from one those online projects.
> *



i modded my xbox with some usb ports and from doing that and using a usb mouse and keyboard i have linux on my xbox. so basicly any electrical item can be modded usb with usb and the program and and car i want to build will be a challenge but i hop to achieve it.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

jevries, you are awesome, you really inspire me, i ahve never really tried to make a hopper, or anything, but i ahve a good idea on a project, homie, and its all thanks to you



:worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear bro!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 30 2008, 03:07 AM~10283940
> *Good to hear bro!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10283270
> *Wow, that's a pretty original and awesome idea. I can't wait for that one if it ends up working.  :biggrin:
> *


i got the program bascily done it has front and back motions that is what i'm going to try first and if it works then i will move on to making all the moves. i need some pictures of r/c circuit boards and wireing. i looked throw google and yahoo searches and couldnt find what i was looking for. anyways if i get it done i will post a video if not i wont post a video. talk to ya'll later i wont be back on until this coming saturday because i have school and work all week.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 10:53 AM~10283623
> *You should check some forums I came across a couple of guys who do lot's of cool stuff with USB aplications..for instance the missile launcher derived from one those online projects.
> *


that would be great if you could fien some links to sites like that for me.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 4 2007, 11:23 PM~8237286
> *That's a tight idea!..and a lot of work... :biggrin:
> I'm going for a simple paintjob with patterns since these RC rides gets damaged pretty quickly. The BeSwitched car has quite some "spiderwire" cracks sucks bigtime.
> 
> ...



explain to me lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

those tires look a lot better then the old ones. good find there


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

You're my hero! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2008, 09:02 AM~10324471
> *those tires look a lot better then the old ones. good find there
> *


Whem I'm back from Asia I will create the mold and pour some Black uretahane tires and send you some.
By the way Real Deal '64 is shipped to Hong Kong...they wanted to take a second look at it...it's insured by the way..:biggrin: 

Johny hop..I've posted a link with a diagram explaining how to create the 3 speed option...not sure which topic though.


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 4 2008, 10:12 AM~10333081
> *Whem I'm back from Asia I will create the mold and pour some Black uretahane tires and send you some.*


Don't forget to send a set to Canada. :biggrin:

BTW I'm keeping an eye out for clearance of these Maisto Imps. Should be soon.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Apr 4 2008, 08:29 AM~10333230
> *Don't forget to send a set to Canada. :biggrin:
> 
> BTW I'm keeping an eye out for clearance of these Maisto Imps. Should be soon.
> *


Chris what's up bro?
You need to buy a couple of these rides they are really cool!


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Not much J. Still pretty much the same old. Just been really busy at work with all these damn criminals. lol

I do have one of these rides in candy apple red that my girlfriend bought me. Haven't even played with it yet. I'm waiting for these to get clearanced soon.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 4 2008, 08:12 AM~10333081
> *Whem I'm back from Asia I will create the mold and pour some Black uretahane tires and send you some.
> By the way Real Deal '64 is shipped to Hong Kong...they wanted to take a second look at it...it's insured by the way..:biggrin:
> 
> ...


ok thankyou J. oh and i hope the realdeal gets there in 1 piece.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Apr 4 2008, 08:29 AM~10333230
> *Don't forget to send a set to Canada. :biggrin:
> 
> BTW I'm keeping an eye out for clearance of these Maisto Imps. Should be soon.
> *


the targets and walmarts in rhode island dont sell them anymore.  oh well i got one online :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's the diagram.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 5 2008, 12:36 AM~10340399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks J.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

just saw this bad boy getting down on you tube f*#king great work homie


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

thats a real piece of art right there bro, im curious on how to get or make some wheels like that for my 64 rc car its the one radio shack cxame out with


----------

